
Telling people they would receive a tax rebate increased support for carbon tax - rahuldottech
https://www.inverse.com/article/59381-carbon-tax-revenue-recycling-climate-crisis
======
rahuldottech
Full title: _Simply telling people (n=7,250) they would receive a tax rebate
increased their support for a carbon tax of $50-$70 per metric ton of carbon.
This suggests that “revenue recycling” is the way to make carbon taxes
popular._

Reddit thread:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/d66tn2/simply_tell...](https://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/d66tn2/simply_telling_people_n7250_they_would_receive_a/)

